
U of T researchers accurately measure blood pressure using phone camera - njaremko
https://www.utoronto.ca/news/preventative-health-your-fingertips-u-t-researchers-accurately-measure-blood-pressure-using
======
cbanek
This is really interesting. I love the idea.

> The researchers found they were able to measure three types of blood
> pressure with 95 to 96 per cent accuracy.

First question, what is the third type of blood pressure? I just know the two
numbers, systolic and diastolic.

Second, what it the accuracy of current devices? (Which also have gone
automated, and seem pretty nifty) It seems like being 5% off could push
someone over the newly lowered border of worrying blood pressure at systolic >
120.

------
merpnderp
How is this measuring pressure? Changes in brightness could just be more
flexible veins or some other attribute being measured than pressure. Without
more info, this seems too good to be true.

